# Re-Grading Lawn - Need Opinions



## epalmer (Jul 21, 2016)

All,

I am struggling with how to approach grading the side part of the yard. We will be removing the sidewalk from up to the steps, but leaving the stone steps for now. We will also be removing the rest of the stone that leads up to the steps.

From there I am a little lost. We would like to keep the tree and just re-grade and plant grass for the moment, but I am struggling to visualize how to grade it. As you can see in the pics, I do have some large stone that can be reused for a small retaining wall.

In short - how would you grade this to limit water problems and make it not look horrible. A link to photos is below:

https://goo.gl/photos/qArTTcaHdua8rh7e8

Thanks in advance!

Eric


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

You should more appropriately post this in DIYchatroom.

As for the job, wall with drainage behind it (corrugated + fabric + gravel), or, since it's getting grass (or mulch?), rake it out to a manageable tapered hill of some sort. Another option would be to add some yard drains and run them to the low spot...or a french drain instead of wall, or some combo.


----------



## epalmer (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks! - Shoot me a link and I will move it over.

EP


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

